# Nuke Proof Mega



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been watching with interest over the past six months as to the release of the Mega. CRC has finally released and sold out of the frame's. Here in BC it's hard to come across any info, the only info that's available is online and limited at that.

So I'm thinking that if there have been so many frames sold there has to be some pretty sweet builds getting around. If you happen to have one of these bad boys built up don't be shy, let the rest of the world in on this little secret and share all that you know about the Mega. 

Oh, pic's speak a thousand words so don't forget to add pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## gladegp (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm also very curious to reading tests of this bad boy. I figure I might as well buy this frame and spend the extra $1000 on upgrades of my kit. Much more fun that way 

There are some builds on their facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/NukeProofBikes


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link! It seems that there is some solid builds getting around, good to see what the frame looks like all built up. 

Post your Mega builds people and tell us all about it!!


----------



## jambo13 (Jun 11, 2011)

I know this thread is a bit old but it's on the first page of Google searches for Nukeproof Mega Review so thought others would be interested in this link: NUKEPROOF :: High Performance Bicycle Components


----------

